# Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle



## Wallerschreck (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich aktuell drauf und dran bin in die Hobby Fisch(auf-)Zucht einzusteigen würde ich gerne wissen wer von euch Erfahrungen mit Bachsaiblingen hat. Insbesondere würde mich interessieren welche Anforderungen die Saiblinge an ihr Gewässer stellen welche die Regenbogenforellen eventuell nicht haben (PH Wert, Sauerstoffgehalt, Temperatur Futterzusammensetzung, etc.)

In "meinem" Gewässer wurden schon Regenbogenforellen aufgezüchtet und beim Ablassen habe ich mindestens 20 Bachforellen in unterschiedlichen Größen abgefischt die wohl über den Zulaufenden Bach rein gekommen sind. Also scheinbar ist das Wasser für diese beiden Arten ausreichend.

Als Setzlinge sind die Saiblinge etwas teurer als Forellen aber ansich sind es auch die schöneren Fische.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> In "meinem" Gewässer wurden schon Regenbogenforellen aufgezüchtet und beim Ablassen habe ich mindestens 20 Bachforellen in unterschiedlichen Größen abgefischt die wohl über den Zulaufenden Bach rein gekommen sind. Also scheinbar ist das Wasser für diese beiden Arten ausreichend.



Ich nehme mal an es geht um den Teich aus dem Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302232

Echt krass dass sich Bachforellen darin halten konnten, hast du zufällig Bilder gemacht? Mich würde das Aussehen und der Zustand der BaFos interessieren...


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an es geht um den Teich aus dem Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=302232
> 
> Echt krass dass sich Bachforellen darin halten konnten, hast du zufällig Bilder gemacht? Mich würde das Aussehen und der Zustand der BaFos interessieren...



Ja genau um selbigen geht es. Fotos von den Forellen habe ich nicht gemacht da die durch das Ablassen natürlich ziemlich unter Stress standen und ich sie schnellstmöglich in ihre neue Heimat "anderer Teich etwas weiter unterhalb" umsetzen wollte. Es haben aber alle bis auf Eine das Umsetzen gut überstanden (ich kann sie in dem anderen Teich beobachten) und für mich sahen die Fische auch recht gesund aus, keine Mangelerscheinungen, Verhältnis Kopf zu Körper angemessen etc. Interessant war auch, dass alle Größen von 30 - 5 cm vertreten waren.

Dass die Bachforellen überleben wundert mich eigentlich gar nicht, der Zulauf hat Ordentlich Wumms und Bachforellen leben und reproduzieren sich in dem Bach recht gut, ich hab dort selbst schon viele wilde Forellen gefangen. Somit ist die Qualität des Wassers ja erstmal Ok und selbst eine massive Verschlammung kann das bei genug Zulauf wohl nicht wesentlich beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

@Wallerschreck

Bachsaiblinge und Refos sind in einem Teich ohne weiteres zu halten. Die Ansprüche der Wasserqualität sind in etwa gleich.
Die Bachsaiblinge sind etwas eher Laichreif als die Refos.


----------



## Sneep (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Hallo,

von Hause aus sind Saiblinge anspruchsvoll was die maximalen Temperaturen angeht. In der Natur stehen Bachsaiblinge im Bach noch oberhalb der Bachforelle.

Wenn du sie für den Verzehr züchten willst, versuche es doch zunächst mal mit dem Elsässer. Der ist besser an die Teichwirtschaft angepasst und pflegeleichter.

SneeP


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von Hause aus sind Saiblinge anspruchsvoll was die maximalen Temperaturen angeht. In der Natur stehen Bachsaiblinge im Bach noch oberhalb der Bachforelle.
> 
> ...


Liegt aber auch daran dass der Bachsaibling (Salvenius fontinalis) bewußt  in Quellregionen besetzt wurde, da er keine Unterstände braucht und mit hohen Fließgeschwindigkeiten klar kommt. In unserer "Natur" gibt es Bachsaiblinge  erst seit dem Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts...


----------



## GoFlyFishing (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Habe in einer tschechischen Mittelgebirgsregion mal einen dort seit vielen Jahrzehnten selbstreproduzierenden (und nie nachbesetzten) Stamm amerik. Bachsaiblinge befischt: wie beschrieben - Quellregion, schnell fließend, kalt, ein sehr sehr schmales Bächlein. Schon wenige Kilometer unterhalb findet man sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von Hause aus sind Saiblinge anspruchsvoll was die maximalen Temperaturen angeht. In der Natur stehen Bachsaiblinge im Bach noch oberhalb der Bachforelle.
> 
> ...



Der Elsässer ist ja schon ein Bastard (Hybrid) aus Bachsaibling und Seesaibling. Wollte eigentlich nicht gleich mit der Aufzucht von Mutanten anfangen zumal in den Berichten steht dass der Erlsässer eigentlich hinter den Einzelrassen zurückbleibt.
Dann schon lieber Tigerforelle die ist dann wenigstens auf der weiblichen Seite steril und wächst dadurch schneller.

Aber generell würde mich der reine Bachsaibling am meisten Reizen da es ein schöner Fisch ist der auch sehr gut schmeckt. 

Mit dem könnte ich mich dann auch mal an der selbst-Reproduktion von Brutfischen durch abstreifen versuchen.

Hat von euch schonmal jemand Bachsaiblinge aufgezogen? Kommen die mit dem normalen Forellenfutter aus?


----------



## lausi97 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Moin Wallerschreck,

du versuchst das Feld von hinten aufzuräumen,Brutaufzucht ist nicht ohne und vom Laichfisch an schon ganz schön Intensiv.Ohne reines Quellwasser und entsprechende Kenntnisse würd ich das lassen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre: mach Teich fettich,tu 8-10cm Refo`s rein und guck erstma ob das klappt!
Wenn das funktionuckelt,dementsprechend beim zweitenmal Bachsaiblinge in selber Größe.Sei dir aber bewusst,das Saiblinge/Bachforellen nicht so schnell wachsen wie die Refo`s.Kleiner Tip noch für die Saiblinge,nimm,wen`s geht Schwimmendes Forellenfutter.

Achso,was das schmecken angeht:Saiblinge oder Refo`s schmecken gleich,wenn se im selben Teich schwimmen,nur die Fleischkonsistenz ist anders.


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin Wallerschreck,
> 
> du versuchst das Feld von hinten aufzuräumen,Brutaufzucht ist nicht ohne und vom Laichfisch an schon ganz schön Intensiv.Ohne reines Quellwasser und entsprechende Kenntnisse würd ich das lassen.



Klar für die erste Generation werde ich "fertige" Satzfische nehmen und die aufziehen. Davon würde ich mir ein halbes Duzend Fische auswählen und von denen versuchen den Laich durch zu bringen. 

Quellwasser habe ich und entsprechende Kenntnisse erhält man eben nur durch das Sammeln selbiger. Mit grauer Theorie ist noch niemand zum Meister geworden...mehr als nicht klappen kann es nicht


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von Hause aus sind Saiblinge anspruchsvoll was die maximalen Temperaturen angeht. In der Natur stehen Bachsaiblinge im Bach noch oberhalb der Bachforelle.
> 
> ...



Ich Ziehe schon seit Jahren in meinem Teich Refos und Bachsaiblinge zusammen auf.
Die optimal Temperatur in denen der Bachsaibling die besten Zuwachsraten hat liegt zwischen 15 und 17°C
Futteraufnahme und abwachsen sind etwa gleich.
Im Wachstum und Futterverwertung sind Bachsaiblinge gegenüber anderen Saiblingen im vorteil. (See und Elsäßer nehemen das Futter eher in der tiefe auf Bachsaiblinge mehr an der Oberfläche wie die Refos.)


----------



## Sneep (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Hallo,

aber der  Elsässer wird doch Vorteile haben gegenüber dem  Bachsaibling. 

Sonst wäre der Hybride ja nicht so verbreitet. 

Ich habe immer vereinzelte Bachsaiblinge gefangen. 
In den letzten Jahren sind das aber nur noch Elsässer.

Kein Fischzüchter liefert dem Verein aber teure Tiere zum Preis der billigen.

sneeP


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber der  Elsässer wird doch Vorteile haben gegenüber dem  Bachsaibling.
> 
> ...



Ich würde den Elsässer Saibling jetzt mal unter "Modefisch" verbuchen..


----------



## Bauschheimer (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Ein weiterer Vorteil des Saiblings ist, dass er gegen die VHS immun ist.Er kann sie aber auf die Regenbogenforelle übertragen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Der Elsässer hat schon auch seine vorteile.
Der Bachsaibling wächst in den ersten 2-3 Jahren schneller der Elsässer dagegen erst ab dem 3. Jahr.
Die Bachsaiblinge auf meinem Bild waren beim Besatz 18/20cm groß und wurden bis zur schlachtung 6 Monate gefüttert.


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Der Elsässer hat schon auch seine vorteile.
> Der Bachsaibling wächst in den ersten 2-3 Jahren schneller der Elsässer dagegen erst ab dem 3. Jahr.
> Die Bachsaiblinge auf meinem Bild waren beim Besatz 18/20cm groß und wurden bis zur schlachtung 6 Monate gefüttert.



Schöne Saiblinge hast du da. Was haben die denn pro Stück gekostet in Besatzgröße?

Mit was hast du die Fische gefüttert und wie war der Gewichszuwachs in den 6 Monaten?

Ich würde sie mir im nächsten Frühjahr so in 10-15cm Größe holen und mit 500Stück anfangen. Der Teích würde wohl locker über 1000 vertragen aber zum ersten Testen ist mir das Risiko doch bissl hoch.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Aufzucht: Bachsaibling vs. Regenbogenforelle*

Die Bachsaiblinge kosteten bei meinem Züchter in der größe 18/20cm das Stück mit Steuer 1,10€

Gefüttert habe ich "Coppens" Forellenfutter.
Fütterung täglich per Hand früh Morgens.

Bei Besatz hatten die Bachsaiblinge etwa um die 90 gr.
Beim Abfischen etwa 550-600gr. Dabei sind die weiblichen Fische etwas größer.

Am Anfang würde ich lieber etwas weniger Besetzen.


----------

